# Photo releases: what does this mean?



## Dubie (Aug 25, 2007)

If I wanted to submit pics for a photo contest and the info for releases says this:

_Releases must be available and furnished upon request for all individuals prominently featured in a entered image. This rule is not generally applicable to street photography. Do not include any releases with your photography._

Okay, so does this mean if my photography is taken on private property with a model, I would need a release.

But if I was on the street in downtown los angeles and took pictures from the outside of buildings and people on the street, I would not need a release?


----------



## DeepSpring (Aug 25, 2007)

This means that if you take a portrait/ glamour/ headshot kind of shot you would need a MODEL release. This would state that the model gives her permission for the photo to be published, edited, printed, and w/e else you include. Google model release to see some samples.

For street photography they mean if you took a street portrait of someone a release my not be needed. This is because the nature of street photography I suppose and it being a little bit more difficult to obtain a written release by your subject. I suggest you take a look at street photography to get a better idea. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Street_photography


Location of the picture doesnt make a difference be it private or public (unless of course they required a property release)


----------



## Dubie (Aug 25, 2007)

thanks...that was a great link.


----------



## DeepSpring (Aug 25, 2007)

Follow the links to other photography stuff that wikipedia offers. They really have a LOT of information there and you could get tied up for hours reading it all.


----------



## Dubie (Aug 25, 2007)

I loved the links. I really love street photography but being new to it, I didn't know it had a name.

Oh one more question if anyone reads again....if later I shoot a candid shot on the street and display it in a gallery...is that legal?


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 25, 2007)

Dubie said:


> *I loved the links. I really love street photography but being new to it, I didn't know it had a name.*
> 
> *Oh one more question if anyone reads again....if later I shoot a candid shot on the street and display it in a gallery...is that legal?*



It is legal but only if the titles aren't in* BOLD PRINT*.


----------



## DeepSpring (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey at least it wasn't  ALL CAPS LIKE THIS or SuM wIRD CoMP TipPiN


----------



## Dubie (Aug 26, 2007)

First forum I ever got razzed for bold print! Hmmm...let's see....it's an option for a reason! Maybe cos I'm blind and it's hard to see the other print.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 26, 2007)

Dubie said:


> *First forum I ever got razzed for bold print! Hmmm...let's see....it's an option for a reason! Maybe cos I'm blind and it's hard to see the other print.*



how do you read other peoples' posts?


----------



## Dubie (Aug 26, 2007)

The_Traveler said:


> how do you read other peoples' posts?


 
Major eye strain


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 26, 2007)

Dubie said:


> *Major eye strain*



Then adjust your web browser to make larger, bolder default print on the screen and everyone's posts will look fine.


----------

